# VPR - Volt Power Group



## AJ_ (16 April 2007)

Anyone know anything about this stock?

Read something on h/c about possible acquisition of U projects.. could potentially see it go to 10-20 cents given the very very low market cap.

Market cap of only $2.5 million.... in comparison to some other companies, this is a bargain...


----------



## Taurisk (23 April 2007)

Hello AJ

ERJ - Enerji is purely a fun play for me - bought 100 000 shares at 0.025!
Ascent capital are involved and now a team of lawyers including yet another Steinepreis are also involved.  Judging by the name 'Enerji' I hazard a guess that Uranium is what they're after. 
There is chance that this will become a good money earner for investors, but atm it is still a high-risk play.
DYOR

Taurisk


----------



## chris1983 (1 May 2007)

Taurisk said:


> Hello AJ
> 
> ERJ - Enerji is purely a fun play for me - bought 100 000 shares at 0.025!
> Ascent capital are involved and now a team of lawyers including yet another Steinepreis are also involved.  Judging by the name 'Enerji' I hazard a guess that Uranium is what they're after.
> ...




Ive also had a play on these.  Got 500 thousand oppies recently..didnt put much into it..way to risky to be putting any decent amount of money in but I did think they were worth a play.  This company is pretty much a shell people so I cant write up anything much about them.  They were delisted and relisted with the name enerji.

Ms Angela Dent has ties with Mount Gibson Iron and she is a newly appointed director of enerji.

There is an annual general meeting coming up and the approval of the new directors will be the main focus.  In the announcement they state

_"The board will continue to focus on the identification, evaluation and acquisition of a suitable new project for the company, and recruit the appropiate management for that project"_

It just comes to me as a very "educated gamble" .  You dont relist a delisted company with the name "enerji" if you arent trying to acquire projects involving oil/gas or uranium.  IMO they will get something because it costs a lot to list companies and a backdoor listing does save considerable amounts of money.  Reason why I bought the oppies..

There are 100 million shares on issue dully diluted.

With the head share at 30 cents this is a fully diluted market cap of 30 million.  Not over the top in this booming sector which is possible if they do acquire a decent project.  This would make the oppies around 10-12 cents which shows the possibility of very large rewards..market cap would not be through the roof..so it really does depend on what project they acquire.  Very interesting but not an investment for those who are afraid of losing.  Further dilution will definately occur..only 500k at bank..etc etc..but yeah I thought it was worth a go..with a small amount of money.

The oppies expire on the 31/01/2008 with an exercise price of 20 cents


----------



## ta2693 (2 May 2007)

Market cap only 3m.
If it got a project, very likely the market cap will come to 20m, even 30m.
Similar analysis used in Rmg by YT.


----------



## chris1983 (9 July 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Market cap only 3m.
> If it got a project, very likely the market cap will come to 20m, even 30m.
> Similar analysis used in Rmg by YT.




New financial year is here..this company might do something soon I hope?   Considering I hold the oppies I want some projects to be acquired etc etc.  Just playing the waiting game atm.

Someone bought 200,000 oppies at 1.8 cents..might of been a mistake with an on market trade.  Still there are very few sellers...so heres hoping.


----------



## Trader Paul (10 July 2007)

Hi folks,

ERJ ... expecting some positive news, around 23-24072007 ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## ta2693 (4 October 2007)

I have scanned ERJ's latest half year report today. In the report, I thought the company is  back to the right track to profit at the beginning. besides it said "During the 6 months ended 30 June 2007 the Board actively sought and assessed potential investments for Enerji Limited."  Which makes me believe a new project announcement is possible in the future.  

But when I go through the details of the report there are some places very confusing.
In 2007, they have no cost of sale. the employment cost went down from $746246 to $3391. I am wondering did Erj lay off all it employee in 2007?

If it is so, how can they make $403388 in 2007. Besides, there are no cost of sale this year. I do not understand how can there is no cost of sale but still get more customers and increase sales.


----------



## Miner (19 September 2009)

It is almost two years and there was hardly any posting on ERJ.
Is it a going concern still ?
I was curious to visit the website and found the share has been jumping up and down.
Does the company product really deliver  or it is a concept got its natural death. 

I am excited on the concept but have not seen any proof and spikes in share are interesting

Some extract from ERJ website with my comments in _italics_
"Recovered Energy 
CoGen will use low grade heat (_Question : Who supplies it ?) _that is ordinarily wasted in power generation and industrial processes to produce up to 30% more electrical power without burning any more fuel or creating any additional emissions. 

The prime applications for Cogen's services are mine sites and towns that generate their own electricity by burning fossil fuels, gas pipeline compressor stations and industrial processes like cement works and aluminium processing _(How many aluminium processing companies are in Australia ? There are alumina processing but very limited aluminium processing. So intensive power saving could be only at Alcoa as a customer"). _

Cogen's customers *are not required to pay any costs upfront.* CoGen will build, own and operate the additional power plant and sell the customer the power generated at a discount to the price it costs them to generate it themselves. (_Great Idea : But you need a big purse or wallet to support the installation, manpower, servicing the equipment and no return to shareholders at least for 18 months. All will be in debt. Further if there is any dispute then the company who got your product may resist to pay you . Dispute )_All this without burning additional fuel and reducing the customer's Emissions Trading Scheme liability in the future. "


Please see the chart and will be thankful to know if any one has done any research on ERJ ?


----------



## Miner (2 October 2009)

ERJ appears to be a loner in ASF

I noticed in ASX the performance 

01 Oct 2009  	0.185  	 *8.82% * 	0.200  	0.175  	5,871,466
30 Sep 2009 	0.170 	0% 	       0.175 	        0.165 	*2,755,699*
29 Sep 2009 	0.170 	*13.33%* 	0.180 	0.150 	*4,656,795*
28 Sep 2009 	0.150 	0% 	       0.150 	       0.145 	       436,500
25 Sep 2009 	0.150 	0%     	0.150 	0.145 	1,371,447


----------



## stock nub (12 October 2009)

I went to a renewable energy conference sponsored by shell and the technology of this company sounds better than anything mentioned from a range of "expert" at the conference. I guess this isnt a wholly renewable technology as its based on the by product of heat from the burning of fossil fuels however it sounds really interesting and imo could definitely be a winner.


----------



## Miner (12 October 2009)

stock nub said:


> I went to a renewable energy conference sponsored by shell and the technology of this company sounds better than anything mentioned from a range of "expert" at the conference. I guess this isnt a wholly renewable technology as its based on the by product of heat from the burning of fossil fuels however it sounds really interesting and imo could definitely be a winner.




Stock Nub

Thanks for your sharing the information from conference.
However there is no solid PFD (process flow diagram) for the process ERJ claims. 
I hope it is not another fire power story or could be a penicilin story as well.

To me very high risk scrip


----------



## the_weatherman (4 December 2009)

I've been following this stock for a while, the hotcopper guys are all over it. In suspension at the moment but i see it moving well past 25c in the very near future. Technology works in Sweeden. Powerbox operational in Henderson. AGM went really well last week. Green investors from the US coming in. Management is doing everything by the book.

Which i had got in when this thread was started in 2007!


dyor.


----------



## Miner (21 December 2009)

ERJ is under trading halt for some good weeks. I asked the company and they responded that the halt will be withdrawn on 24th Dec and halt was due to some compilation issue with its prospectus at the direction of ASIC.

They have issued a prospectus for raising equity upto 25 million shares at 20 cents each to raise $5 M with an option to raise another $5 through over subscription. The shares are issued with so called free options exercisable at 20 cents not later than 31 Dec 2016. There is a bonus issue 1 for every 10 shares for the current share holders on a record date of 16 Dec 2009 (considering the share was under trading halt then restricting a large no of people to exchange hands after 16 Dec until the issue closes).

As at 31 Oct the no of shares were 514 milions and the total share volume will go by about 10% to 600 million shares following the closure of this issue. The issue will close on 23rd Dec. 

What is intrigued now that the current shareholders will have no idea about the price movement since it was last traded at 21 cents. One can guess, with the diluation of 10% it is a normal corrollary to see the share price unless there is some exciting news published in next two or three days, to go down by 10% or 18 cents (For the moderators : I am just applying five grade school arithmatic and no prediction here ). But with the trading halt the share transaction is totally stopped. To me it is very unhealthy practice and if ERJ board was transparent and honest, they should extend the closing date to give the share holders the opportunity to transact after the record date of 16 Dec and get market response on the share issue.

However, IMO if ERJ directors think they are smart to deal with shareholders it will be a suicidal mistake. 

Yes, I am a current shareholder. Mypersonal strategy is to take the bonus,  watch on the sideline to see the outcome of post issue, putting the money to buy some Christmas pudding than exercising my rights to buy more scrips at 20 cents 

As always DYOR and seek financial advise on your case.


----------



## System (6 June 2017)

On June 6th, 2017, Enerji Limited (ERJ) changed its name and ASX code to Volt Power Group Limited (VPR).


----------



## greggles (18 December 2017)

Volt Power Group re-instated to official quotation today. They announced two acquisitions (Wescone Distribution Pty Ltd - 100% and EcoQuip Australia Pty Ltd - 50%) and promptly went down 30% to 0.004c.

I haven't looked too closely at the acquisitions but they were financed via a private placement of 1.9 billion shares at 0.0025 cents per share, taking the total number of shares on issue to 8,244,533,558.


----------



## barney (3 August 2018)

8+ Billion shares on issue

They recently raised $10 mill …

They have a couple of $mill still in the bank ..

Excuse me for standing on the sidelines and watching … Probably triple next week


----------

